# Estonian: personal pronouns



## jonquiliser

Ok, it seems there are a number of people from Estonia here, so I hope some of you would want to help me a little more! I'd like to know the personal pronouns in Estonian, and if possible , their case declensions.

I (me, my, mine etc)
you 
she, he, it 
we
you
they


----------



## halfminded

jonquiliser said:


> Ok, it seems there are a number of people from Estonia here, so I hope some of you would want to help me a little more! I'd like to know the personal pronouns in Estonian, and if possible , their case declensions.
> 
> I (me, my, mine etc)
> you
> she, he, it
> we
> you
> they



As noone else wants to reply and as I am wandering around  on this forum anyway, then I`ll  start.....and the others can carry on

_Nominative:_
*I*- *mina/ma* ( *ma* is just a shorter version of _*mina *_( I know you were going to ask that)]
*you*- *sina/sa*
*he/she*- *tema/ta*
*we*- *meie/me*
*you*- *teie/te*
*they*- *nemad/nad

*_Genitive:_
*my- minu/mu
your- sinu/su
his/her- tema/ta
our- meie/me
your- teie/te
their- nende
*
_Partitive:_*
me- mind
you- sind
him/her- teda
us-meid
you-teid
them-neid*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Sorry, I had not noticed this thread. 
 All the other case ar formed by adding the case ending to the Genitive form. E.g.,
 to me: minu*le*, 
 with you: sinu*ga*
 out of us: meie*st*


----------



## jonquiliser

Splendid, guys! I appreciate this very much - thanks for the taking the time to help me!


----------



## halfminded

Setwale_Charm said:


> out of us: meie*st*



A little correction: it is *meist *


----------



## halfminded

And I forgot to add ( my mind isn`t what it used to be):

*it- see*
_in genetive_: *selle*
_in partitive_: *seda*


----------



## suslik

ok, because we have 14 declension types, then I can continue where halfminded ended...

_illative case:_
*into me - minusse*
*into you - sinusse*
*into him/her - temasse*
*into us - meisse*
*into you - teisse*
*into them - nendesse *
*into it - sellesse*
 
_inessive case: 
*in me - minus*
*in you - sinus*
*in him/her - temas*
*in us - meis*
*in you - teis*
*in them - nendes*
*in it - selles*

elative case:
*out of me - minust*
*out of you - sinust*
*out of him/her - temast*
*out of us - meist*
*out of you - teist*
*out of them - nendest*
*out of it - sellest*

allative case:
*to me - minule*
*to you - sinule*
*to him/her - temale*
*to us - meile*
*to you - teile*
*to them - nendele*
*to it - sellele*

adessive case:
*on me - minul*
*on you - sinul*
*on her/him - temal*
*on us - meil*
*on you - teil*
*on them - nendel*
*on it - sellel*

ablative case:
*from me - minult*
*from you - sinult*
*from him/her - temalt*
*from us - meilt*
*from you - teilt *
*from them - neilt*
*from it - sellelt*

translative case:
*become me - minuks*
*become you - sinuks*
*become her/him - temaks*
*become us - meieks*
*become you - teieks*
*become them - nendeks*
*become it - selleks*

terminative case:
*until me - minuni*
*until you - sinuni*
*until her/him - temani*
*until us - meieni*
*until you - teieni*
*until them - nendeni*
*until it - selleni*

essive case:
*as me - minuna*
*as you - sinuna*
*as him/her - temana*
*as us - meiena*
*as you - teiena*
*as them - nendena*
*as it - sellena*

abessive case:
*without me - minuta*
*without you - sinuta*
*without him/her - temata*
*without us - meieta*
*without you - teieta*
*without them - nendeta*
*without it - selleta*

comitative case:
*with me - minuga*
*with you - sinuga*
*with him/her - temaga*
*with us - meiega*
*with you - teiega*
*with them - nendega*
*with it - sellega*


I hope I didn't do it too difficult for you...if you don't understand, just ask...
_


----------



## jonquiliser

Now that is splendid, thank you so much!!  I'll be trying to work it out, but much of it reminds of/seems to correspond with Finnish, so let's see how things go when I start to try and use it..


----------



## jonquiliser

Nüüd kui mõtlen, õliks veel mõned küsimus: do you use the pronouns always, or only to emphasise which person you are talking about? I ask because the abbreviated form (mina-ma, sina-sa etc) seems similar to the Finnish minä-"mä", but in Finnish, the second is colloquial, never used in formal contexts/writings. Often you don't use the pronoun (I live in Finland for example you say as "asun Suomessa"; if you mention the pronoun (minä asun...) you'd say it in contrast to "you live in Estonia (as one example) or to just otherwise emphasise, for some reason, that I am the one living here or there. Is this the same way in Estonian? How then about the negations? As the negation word doesn't conjugate to person, do you have to include the pronoun? Example (tell me which are correct, if you don't mind :

Räägin eesti keeld
Ma räägin eesti keeld
Mina räägin eesti keeld
Ei räägi eesti keeld
Ma ei räägi eesti keeld
Mina ei räägi eesti keeld

Aitäh


----------



## suslik

jonquiliser said:


> Nüüd kui mõtlen, oleks veel mõned küsimused: do you use the pronouns always, or only to emphasise which person you are talking about? I ask because the abbreviated form (mina-ma, sina-sa etc) seems similar to the Finnish minä-"mä", but in Finnish, the second is colloquial, never used in formal contexts/writings. Often you don't use the pronoun (I live in Finland for example you say as "asun Suomessa"; if you mention the pronoun (minä asun...) you'd say it in contrast to "you live in Estonia (as one example) or to just otherwise emphasise, for some reason, that I am the one living here or there. Is this the same way in Estonian? How then about the negations? As the negation word doesn't conjugate to person, do you have to include the pronoun? Example (tell me which are correct, if you don't mind :
> 
> Räägin eesti keelt
> Ma räägin eesti keelt
> Mina räägin eesti keelt
> Ei räägi eesti keelt
> Ma ei räägi eesti keelt
> Mina ei räägi eesti keelt
> 
> Aitäh


 
well, in my opinion, it's not so informal to use pronouns. I think, it's different than in Finland, because it depends on context what to use. For person whose mother language is not Estonian, it's difficult to know what to use, but if you talk with Estonian people, they understand you anyway But mostly we use pronouns. So if you want to be right on most times, use pronouns. 
About those examples, best way to say is *Ma räägin eesti keelt *and *Ma ei räägi eesti keelt*. Other ways may seem just weird to Estonian people They are not wrong, but they don't fit to this context.
I can make some examples too:

I don't love you - Ma ei armasta sind
We went to Paris - Me läksime Pariisi
I'm always happy - Ma olen alati õnnelik
I don't eat fish - Ma ei söö kala
I like to swim - Mulle meeldib ujuda
I don't understand - Ma ei saa aru

Those are the example sentences where you would always use pronouns, even when you are writing an essay. So in Estonian we use most of the times pronouns. Feel free to use them


----------



## jonquiliser

Hüva, aitäh jälle  Sellisel juhul näib või tundub, et on parem tarvitama pronoomenid alati!


----------



## suslik

jonquiliser said:


> Hüva, aitäh jälle  Sellisel juhul (näib või )tundub, et on parem tarvitada asesõnu (pronoomeneid) alati!


 
jah, peaaegu alati
(yes, almost always)


----------

